# Un autre périphérique utilise l'adresse IP



## Grahamcoxon (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un nouvel iMac en remplacement de mon modèle de 2009. J'ai depuis, ou alors vraiment peu de temps après l'achat, régulièrement le message "Un autre périphérique du réseau utilise ladresse IP de votre ordinateur (192.168.1.93)." 

J'ai fait une petite recherche sur les forums et ai trouvé des tutos pour des personnes utilisant une Freebox. Cependant j'ai pour ma part une SFR Box.

Ce qui est également étrange c'est que l'adresse en question change régulièrement. En tout cas à chaque fois que j'ai ce message je suis du coup déconnecté pendant plusieurs secondes, c'est particulièrement pénible !


J'ai installé le logiciel IP Scanner mais impossible de trouver l'appareil coupable sur mon réseau Wifi. Ils ont tous des adresses différentes. Je précise que je vis en réseau et qu'a priori le conflit a donc lieu avec un appareil que je possède.

Pouvez vous m'aider à résoudre ce problème ? Merci par avance !


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

C'est la zone sur le réseau local...

Plusieurs choses peuvent provoquer ce pb:
1- Conflits entre adresses IP fixes et dynamiques (DHCP auto)
2-Plage d'adresses IP distribuée par le serveur DHCP (en principe, la box) trop petite (plus d'équipements en DHCP auto que d'adresses disponibles dans la plage)
3-Plusieurs serveurs DHCP (par exemple: la box, et une borne Airport) sur le réseau local ET distribuant des adresses dans les mêmes plages.

Donc, il faudrait regarder en premier dans la box la configuration du serveur DHCP, et agrandir la plage si celle-ci est trop petite.
Vérifier s'il n'y a pas un autre serveur DHCP.
Faire le tour de tous les équipements, relever les adresses IP de ceux qui sont en IP fixes, et vérifier s'ils ne sont pas dans les plages DHCP.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (19 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Déjà, merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.

J'ai accédé à l'interface de ma box et la plage d'adresse IP disponibles, sous l'onglet DHCP, allait de 10 à 100, ce qui me paraît tout de même suffisant, non ? Je l'ai quand même élargi à 150.

Comment savoir quels sont mes équipements en IP Fixe et comment le modifier ?

Encore merci

Cordialement,


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Octobre 2013)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> J'ai accédé à l'interface de ma box et la plage d'adresse IP disponibles, sous l'onglet DHCP, allait de 10 à 100, ce qui me paraît tout de même suffisant, non ? Je l'ai quand même élargi à 150.
> 
> Comment savoir quels sont mes équipements en IP Fixe et comment le modifier ?


La plage était assez large.

Il n'y a pas un autre serveur DHCP autre que la box (routeur, borne airport)?

Autrement, pour les adresses IP fixes, il faut regarder la configuration réseau de chacun des équipements de votre réseau local (PC, Mac, TV, décodeurs, mobiles, etc...).
Si dans ces confs, il est indiqué "Configurer DHCP: Manuellement" (ou quelque chose comme ça), alors c'est que l'équipement est en adressage fixe. Sinon, il est en adressage dynamique (DHCP auto), et c'est un serveur DHCP qui lui attribue au démarrage, une adresse IP (dans sa plage), un masque, une passerelle, un serveur DNS).

Donc, suppopsons que votre box distribue des adresses entre 192.168.1.10 et 192.168.1.150, il ne faur pas qu'il y ait des adresses fixes dans cette plage. Sinon, il y a risque de conflit.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (21 Octobre 2013)

Oui, la place devait être assez large puisque le fait de l'avoir élargie n'a rien changé, j'ai toujours ce message.

Non, je n'ai aucun autre serveur DHCP. Mes seuls équipements WIFI sont 3 consoles de jeux, 3 macs, 2 iPad, 2 iPhone

Donc pour les autres appareils, il faut que j'accède à l'interface de chacun de ces appareils ? 

Merci encore !

Cordialement,


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Octobre 2013)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Donc pour les autres appareils, il faut que j'accède à l'interface de chacun de ces appareils ?


Alors, en principe, oui, ça serait bien de voir la conf réseau de tout ces équipements...

Maintenant, s'il n'y a qu'un seul serveur DHCP, la solution de facilité serait de configurer le nouvel iMac "Manuellement", avec une adresse IP en dehors de la plage.

Pour cela, il faudrait connaître le plan IP du réseau local...
Mais partons du principe que les adresses sont en 192.168.1.xxx avec un masque à 255.255.255.0, et que la Box (le routeur) est en 192.168.1.1
Relever dans la conf réseau d'un des équipements les adresses IP des serveurs DNS.

Puis, dans le nouvel iMac:
Configurer IPv4: Manuellement
Adresse IP: 192.168.1.195   (adresse en dehors de la plage)
sous réseau: 255.255.255.0
Routeur: 192.168.1.1  
Serveur DNS:  les adresses relevées précédemment.

Ça devrait marcher.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (23 Octobre 2013)

Merci, je viens de reconfigurer le tout et on va bien voir ce que cela donne !

En passant, je n'ai pas eu à compléter de champ Serveur DNS, il n'apparaissait pas.

Je croise les doigts !

(En passant hier j'ai en plus eu un message comme quoi un autre ordinateur sur le réseau avait le même nom que le mien. Ce qui est très bizarre car tous les autres mac étaient alors éteints !! Un fantôme sur mon réseau ??)

Encore merci pour le temps que vous avez consacré à mon problème, je vous tiens informé. Si je peux vous aider moi aussi n'hésitez pas , mais mon domaine c'est le droit ;-)

Cordialement,


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Octobre 2013)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> En passant, je n'ai pas eu à compléter de champ Serveur DNS, il n'apparaissait pas.


Curieux, pour le DNS...
On peut difficilement s'en passer. En principe, c'est la box qui fait office de serveur DNS, mais on peut aussi mettre les DNS de son FAI, ou encore celui de google (8.8.8.8)



Grahamcoxon a dit:


> (En passant hier j'ai en plus eu un message comme quoi un autre ordinateur sur le réseau avait le même nom que le mien. Ce qui est très bizarre car tous les autres mac étaient alors éteints !! Un fantôme sur mon réseau ??)


Il faudrait regarder dans la conf réseau des Macs l'onglet WINS et le nom netbios.
Ce n'est pas forcément majeur, comme pb...



Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Si je peux vous aider moi aussi n'hésitez pas , mais mon domaine c'est le droit ;-)


Merci, je le note dans un coin de ma mémoire...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (27 Octobre 2013)

Bon eh bien je confirme que tout marche et que je n'ai plus ce satané message ! Merci beaucoup !


----------

